# No Cold Water



## streborn (Mar 7, 2004)

My house is on a well, which then feeds into a well tank. The water pressure in the house is good, except for the bathroom tub/shower. After spending a little time with it, it looks like the cold water is not making its way through the pipes, only hot (just in the shower and tub). I have a feeling there is a blockage of sediment in the pipes. Any suggestions on how to get this out (snake, chemicals etc...). I am going a bit crazy here trying to figure out how to get cold water into the tub and shower. I could also call a plumber, but I would like to be able to do it myself. Thanks to anybody in advance for their help.
Morgan


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a blockage to me. I'm on a well too, in FL, water's harder than the rocks. 
If you want to DIY, take it apart. The problem may be obvious, a chunk of scale, bad o-ring or seal, collapsed seal spring. You won't know until you get there.
If you end up calling a plumber, you have already done 3/4 of the work for him = discount. Ask for it!


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

What type of tub & Shower valve do you have? 
As any type of anti scald design will has what is known as a balance design. If for some reason any debris and or sediment were to enter this chamber the valve would fail to operate in the normal manner.
Sometimes just by cleaning the balanceing spool can correct the problem.

Bjd


----------

